# Okay Old school Gurus, ID This amp.



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I am trying to find out some info on this amp. Is it good, is the quality output very worthy? Etc. Wanna hear from the ones who know. Thanks!!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

swapmeet louis mean anything to ya


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes those are actually film caps:


----------

